# Prestige Watch Brand



## mtysox (May 15, 2016)

Has anyone ever heard of a watch company called Prestige? If so, any information on them at all? I can't find anything on Google. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2016)

http://prestigewatches.co/ ??


----------



## mtysox (May 15, 2016)

No. I had a look at that site.

I've put a picture up to show what I mean.

http://[IMG alt="{option}"]{option}[/IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/ips868.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## mtysox (May 15, 2016)

Thank you for making the picture right. I messed it up on the upload


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

not a problem :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

From the 50s through to the early 80s there were many small Swiss watch brands , they basically used Swiss movements bought in (Eta,As,Fhf,Eb,Felsa probably the more common) and put their name on the dial , some UK jewellers did the same.
Unfortunately the coming of quartz in the late 70s early 80s killed a lot of them off


----------

